# who thinks 3 years is too long for a deer mount



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

That's ridiculous!


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

that's nuts! And second of all, he would of never got my second deer if I hadn't got my first back yet. One year at the max!


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

And I would go get them now.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I would stop buy and get them. If he doesn't have them or won't let you have them. A call to the police would be the next step.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

If someone is that back logged, they shouldn't be taking in anymore work and be honest with the client! I think a visit is in order and get your animals back. Then take them to a reputable artist. Did you have a contract with a time of completion? If so, that will help you out if you have to take it to small claims. I hope it works out for you and keep us posted.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> I would stop buy and get them. If he doesn't have them or won't let you have them. A call to the police would be the next step.


This


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

bust'em1 said:


> that's nuts! And second of all, he would of never got my second deer if I hadn't got my first back yet. One year at the max!


yes i agree i learned my lesson there and will never give another one if the first one isnt done from the year before


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I had Both of my 2012 bucks back in march. They are very good quality also. I have never waited for more then a year.

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Matt D said:


> If someone is that back logged, they shouldn't be taking in anymore work and be honest with the client! I think a visit is in order and get your animals back. Then take them to a reputable artist. Did you have a contract with a time of completion? If so, that will help you out if you have to take it to small claims. I hope it works out for you and keep us posted.


This guy was very reputable at the time over 25 years, I have a mule deer that he did for me 11 years ago and at that time he did it in 8 months and was very happy of the finish product . So I decided to give him another try and took him a whitetail i got . The next year rolled around and another whitetail down decided to take it to him my girlfriend at the time told me to try someone new and i was stubborn and gave him business what a mistake if i ever wish id a listen to her that would have been the time at least one would be on my wall.When I took him the 2nd deer he said the first was next on the list and i believed hes a nice guy and have been in touch alot and in person the few times Ive been able. I have seen mine racks on the racks so I know he has them. I to am a nice guy maybe to nice at times but Im at the point Im willing to wait no more. I also agree with u sir he should just be honest with me and quit jerkn me around ..:sad::embara:


----------



## billm67 (Jul 19, 2007)

Find your state attorney general's office of consumer protection. People attitudes seem to change when they get a call from the AG's office concerning these types of matters. You have been more than reasonable and patient.


----------



## Boarhead (Apr 1, 2011)

Have been there and done that on the waiting game.I have several friend's going thru something similar right now.What taxidermist is this.Just wondering if it's the same guy.They to have been waiting 2 to 5 years for their work so you are not alone.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd go to his doorstep and get my cape, horns and money or I would not leave. Call cops if need be.


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Boarhead said:


> Have been there and done that on the waiting game.I have several friend's going thru something similar right now.What taxidermist is this.Just wondering if it's the same guy.They to have been waiting 2 to 5 years for their work so you are not alone.


Buckhorn Taxidermy Bonner MT


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> I would stop buy and get them. If he doesn't have them or won't let you have them. A call to the police would be the next step.


I would talk to my local police friends before stopping in, and then stop when you know he is home, say right after he gets home.

I would ask for return of antlers/cape...and then call your "friends" if no cooperation is given.

I would not tip my hand...he could always claim that he was a victim of theft. This may happen if he receives a letter in the mail or any type of prior notification.

Hope you recover your stuff.....I know I would hate to have mine in limbo!

HortonWildman


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

I got them I started another thread to show them off thanks for all the replies . I dont know how to close threads.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Way too long


----------

